# Quay For My Car Event in Poole, Dorset



## Poole Tourism (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi there,

I thought some people on this forum may be interested in information on this summer's Rockley Park "Quay for my Car" event nights on Poole Quay, Dorset.

The event welcomes a different marque of car every Friday night, May - August from 6pm - 9pm.

For one night only in the 2009 season, Audi TT's (with Poole Audi) will be on display on the Quayside. The event will take place on 29th May. The event is completely free and we don't take advanced bookings so it's first come, first parked!

The 2009 line up also welcomes Open Top Sports Cars onto Poole Quay every 1st Friday of the month on the following dates: 1st May, 5th June, 3rd July & 7th August

Poole Quay is a great place to spend a summer evening, with a selection of cafes, bars and restaurants right on the waters edge. It's a great chance for owners to show off their vehicle and enjoy a relaxed evening. Each week a different judge will select the "Car of the Week" with a weekly prize for the top car.

For more information on the event and what other cars are featured this season you can visit the following link:
http://www.pooletourism.com/go.php?stru ... EBC03077E4

Alternatively, send your email/mobile number to [email protected] for regular car event updates (please state which car event you are interested in).


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody going to this?


----------



## markfoyle (Dec 27, 2008)

I work in Poole and so well up for this...

I hope it is as good as the bike nights turn out to be. had some great nights at these.

Anyone not been to Poole quay before its v nice and pulls in some great crouds. great opportunity to look over other cars...

(last year when i was ill in Poole Hospital - i even snuck out of hospital to go down there on bike night!!) :lol:

Mark


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mervyn, the TTOC Club Secretary, is going to lease with Poole Tourism about this event. So we should certainly have people there for the evening.

Nick


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Ive been the last two years and its a great night with LOADS of TT's there!! Hoping for more modified TT's this year as 95% were stock judging from previous years.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

mattwarner said:


> Ive been the last two years and its a great night with LOADS of TT's there!! Hoping for more modified TT's this year as 95% were stock judging from previous years.


 I won it two years ago with a very modifed TT and will attend this probably with a view to winning again and actually
using my winnings, one never came off and the other expired :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Here is the lowdown on this years event

TT on the Quay 2009 is taking place on the 29th May between 6-9PM at Poole Quay

The Poole Audi Team will be on hand to make this event special

When you arrive you will receive your complimentary ticket which will entitle you to park (and show off) your TT on the quay. We have hired a boat which offers a place to sit down and have a drink and of coarse there will be the BBQ .

Everybody should get a place and we are aiming to thrash the 70 Audi TT record.

As previously mentioned there will be a prize for the TT of the night

We will also be showing off the new A5 Cabriolet, R8 V10, baby TT (1.8T) and hopefully the TT-RS may even make its first appearance...

We would love to see you all there

To give me a rough idea of numbers please PM or email me at: [email protected]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

So long as Poole Tourism and Poole Audi have booked dry weather then we will be there.

Richard & Julie


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Poole Tourism & Poole Audi are holding their TT Night again

Venue: Poole Quayside
Time: 6:00~9:00pm
Poole Audi are providing a free BBQ etc. They'll also be showing off the new A5 Cabriolet, R8 V10, baby TT(1.8T) and hopefully the TT-RS may even make its first appearance... A lovely way to spend a summer evening.

If you're wanting to come along and park up on the front then PM me for details as spaces may be limited. 
I will be taking TTOC banners etc.
Mervyn

1. B16TTC ~ Mervyn & Natalie
2. markfoyle ~ Mark
3. TT-tony ~ Tony
4. mighTy Tee ~ Richard & Julie (If it's DRY :!: )
5. robokn ~ Rob & Jeanette
6. mattwarner ~ Matt
7. sixohsixone ~ Rob
8. ttrev21 - Trevor
9.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would like to park by the front please, normal spot will suffice :lol: :lol: :lol:

That will be Rob and Jeanette please


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

me, me mee!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

mattwarner said:


> me, me mee!


Added 
Mervyn


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ooh tis my Birthday on that day  May well pop down for a coupla hours before going on the lash 

Will be in the S3 so will obviously have to park round the corner (oh the shame) be great to catch up with some of the old crew


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

21 again (again, again etc . . . . .) fella ? ? ?

And at least we can park together eh


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

lol! just again hehe!

How are ya bud? Very much looking forward to a catch up, it's been a while


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

My Birthday is the 27th so double celebration and Julie can drive.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for your support on this

I really want to make this years TT on the quay the best yet.

We really need some big numbers so please spread the word.

I will be there taking plenty of pictures to go on the websites.

Here is one from a previous year










Lets beat the record of 70 TT's


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

A flag-up for this Event


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Put me down for this one please.......

I am coming from Gatwick anybody else going down from sussex , surrey , kent area who wants to meet up and cruise together ....?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you sure the V10 R8 will be there , fancy seeing it but its a long way to come and I thought they were due later than that.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Are you sure the V10 R8 will be there , fancy seeing it but its a long way to come and I thought they were due later than that.


Poole Audi say so.  
Basingstoke Audi have one on show this week :!:


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

I have arranged a business meeting for that afternoon in Bournemouth, so will be there for the first time.

Can all you Forum members wear a carnation or something so I can spot you..

See you there,


----------



## mattk (May 15, 2009)

I'm a Poole local, so I will be there...........i've only owned mine a few weeks so go gently on me (it needs a few things tidying!) 

See you there
Matt


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Pop my name down, I am keen for this as will be down in poole that day anyway


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

I can confirm that we will be bringing our R8 V10 in phantom black

I drove the new baby TT (1.8T 160 PS) yesterday and it is quite impressive

I will see you all there, i will be taking plenty of pictures!


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

I will be driving down from Heathrow in my newly remapped QS  . Is anyone else going from london, if so fancy cruising down?


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

In previous years some of us have met up at the Sir John Barleycorn (Cadnam, end of M27) and cruised down to Poole from there - anyone intend doing so this year?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

cashman said:


> I will be driving down from Heathrow in my newly remapped QS  . Is anyone else going from london, if so fancy cruising down?


Cashman I am heading out from Crawley was going to go accross the A272 to Winchester as it`s a good `fun ` road, can meet up meet up at Winchester if that`s good for you ?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

tt-tony said:


> In previous years some of us have met up at the Sir John Barleycorn (Cadnam, end of M27) and cruised down to Poole from there - anyone intend doing so this year?[/quot
> 
> Cadnam good for me tt-tony , what time are you thinking of meeting


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

ttrev21 said:


> Cadnam good for me tt-tony , what time are you thinking of meeting


I can get down there for any time :lol: but to get to Poole around 6pm (can't get access to Quay before then) with average traffic it's probably best to leave there by 5:15.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can possibly make that time from fareham :roll:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

tt-tony said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Cadnam good for me tt-tony , what time are you thinking of meeting
> ...


tt- tony

Just sent you a pm mate


----------



## Simon QS (Jan 28, 2009)

I will try and get to this, be nice to meet everyone and checkout the modified cars. Will be traveling from Whiteley Hampshire not sure what time depends on work, definitely not before 6pm


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Poole Audi & Poole Tourism have said they are limiting the cars parked on the Quayside to just 6 cars, with others parked on the roadside along the Quay.
So folks you need to arrive by 5:45 or very soon after if you want a Quayside slot.
There's plenty of room along the road etc. if you can't manage it by 6:00pm.

See you, weather's promised to be great.
Mervyn


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

B16TTC said:


> Poole Audi & Poole Tourism have said they are limiting the cars parked on the Quayside to just 6 cars, with others parked on the roadside along the Quay.
> So folks you need to arrive by 5:45 or very soon after if you want a Quayside slot.
> There's plenty of room along the road etc. if you can't manage it by 6:00pm.
> 
> ...


Update ~ Weather is GREAT


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weather was great because I reminded Poole Audi and Tourism to book it, :wink:

I have to say that was a very enjoyable evening eating burgers on the quay with friends old and new. Hope to arrange a SolenTTeers night in the near future, watch this space...


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the weather 8) and thanks to Poole Audi for the BBQ & the V10 roar  
Robokn's tuned V6 TTR won Poole Tourism's 'Car of the Night' award & I think was it was even louder than the V10 :lol: 
Thanks for everyone who turned out (48 TTs) & let's all support mighTy Tee's SolenTTeers meet when he's sorted a venue


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good evening 

any pics :roll:

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Sounds like a good evening
> 
> any pics :roll:
> 
> Mark


It was a very sociable evening the cameras remained in the boot whilst we chatted to friends.

I did feel sorry for the ex/non TTers who didnt have a badge for free food...... :wink: :wink:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Sounds like a good evening
> 
> any pics :roll:
> 
> Mark


Poole Audi took some pics and are going to send them to me.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No I didn't go last year as I had work commitments but will be looking to win again next year

A great night and lots of friendly chat with the locals and "non TT'ers" :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry fella's - the evening started sooner than expected :lol:

As a non TT owner it wouldn't have felt the same anyway, hope it went well - any pics?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry fella's - the evening started sooner than expected :lol:
> 
> As a non TT owner it wouldn't have felt the same anyway, hope it went well - any pics?


Andy - Ask Guy or BillP what they thought as a non TT'ers it was an excellent evening catching up with everyone, possibly the best yet. Only thing missing was you :wink:


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

I took a load of pics, will post up later tonight.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

A big thank you to all that attended

The event was a big success and even those who didn't have a TT seemed to enjoy it (and still had a free burger)

Please find below a link to some photos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pooleaudi/ ... 003148465/

More pictures to come


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The best picture of the night


----------

